
UI design: When tags work (librarything.com) and when they don't (amazon.com) - altay
http://www.librarything.com/thingology/2007/02/when-tags-works-and-when-they-dont.php
======
altay
Amazon: ~1.3 million tags. LibraryThing: >13 million tags!

